# Treibball, new puppy



## PeteQuad (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi there. I am picking up a Bouvier des Flandres puppy in about 4 weeks and spent a lot of time looking around for something that will engage him mentally and physically, without making me run all over the place myself, and came across Treibball. I have a large yard and can spend time with him at will having fun and herding the balls, and it looks like it would be a good time for us. I figure it will be several months before we will get to that, but I started looking at organizations to see if there is anything happening in my area with the sport. I live in North Carolina, USA.

After spending some time looking around the internet, it seems like most of the buzz around the sport was in the 2011-2014 timeframe, and it is hard to find much recent chatter. I found three organizations - the World Treibball League, the American Treibball Association, and the National Association of Treibball Enthusiasts, but it is hard to tell which one is the most active. I've been unable to find any actual events anywhere, and it seems to be mostly driven by video submissions of the dogs working. I actually spent money to join the ATA because it appeared that the good info was behind the paywall, but all I found so far was a .pdf manual, and a facebook group that has next to no activity.

I thought I would reach out here to see if there was anyone involved with the sport who could tell me if it is still active at all, and if so what is the best place to get/stay involved. Are there ever any physical competitions and if so, any central place to see where they are held? I will probably have fun with the large balls either way but it would be nice to know if this is a sport that is still alive, or fading away. Thanks for any information!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My suggestion is to contact Gayle with Brylin Obedience Specialty School. She knows ALL the sports in NC, and hosts may of them. I took a treibball seminar from a lady in NC a couple of years ago, but I remember nothing, unfortunately. I do still occasionally see things advertised, but since I'm not involved I have no idea how active it is.


----------



## PeteQuad (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks a lot for the lead! As I get closer to having the puppy ready to do more than sit and come, I will definitely reach out to see what is available.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

If you are on Facebook, I know of this group. https://www.facebook.com/groups/treibball/ It's not terribly active, but they do have information there.


----------



## PeteQuad (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks. I don't spend much time there but I did join it. It seems to have several mentions of NATE, so maybe that is the more active (relatively speaking) organization.


----------

